# Dry skin?



## xSazx (Dec 23, 2005)

Lately my skin, especialy my nose & forehead has been really dry.
Is there any ways to cute this, or anything?
I use mosturiser, but its not really helping..


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Dec 23, 2005)

*tested this out...it worked!*

ok yesterday i was juSs experimenting with a bunch of homemade recipes to help give soft, glowing skin...i came up with a mixture made of: lots of honey, alil bit of milk to make it have a creamy texture, one whole egg, and a lot of granulated sugar for an exfoliater...it took me a while to get the texture juSs right for staying on my face, but you juSs have to experiment around, it depends on how much you want to use...but yeah i put it on my face for 15 minutes and juSs rinsed it off in the shower...i got out and my face seriously felt like silk..and i did notice that my face had a subtle glow to it...so i dono if it will work for you...but you should definitely try it!


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Dec 23, 2005)

the honey works as a good moisturizer


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Dec 29, 2005)

I have really dry skin too. It is a lot worse in the winter. I try to get a moisturizing facial about once a month. I think it helps a lot. The lady at the spa will also do a little microdermabrasion on my face before. It kind of buffs of the top layer of the super dry stuff and allows the new layer to accept moisture better. It feels really awesome afterwards. It gets rid of that dry, irritated feeling that my face always has.


----------



## cookies and cream chick (Dec 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caRpediEm17* 
_ok yesterday i was juSs experimenting with a bunch of homemade recipes to help give soft, glowing skin...i came up with a mixture made of: lots of honey, alil bit of milk to make it have a creamy texture, one whole egg, and a lot of granulated sugar for an exfoliater...it took me a while to get the texture juSs right for staying on my face, but you juSs have to experiment around, it depends on how much you want to use...but yeah i put it on my face for 15 minutes and juSs rinsed it off in the shower...i got out and my face seriously felt like silk..and i did notice that my face had a subtle glow to it...so i dono if it will work for you...but you should definitely try it!_

 

this sounds great! Might give it a try tonight


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 2, 2006)

Using facial scrubs and then putting a nice thick facial moisturiser before going to bed helps. Also cream masks can restore moisture to the skin. Always seems more effective at night.


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 3, 2006)

for caRpediEm17 also if you have flour you can add that to the honey, milk, and egg too. it will have the pasty feeling and it will stay on easier too.


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 11, 2006)

I have problems with dry skin in the winter, too, especially with harsh Chicago weather!

Ocean salt is an AMAZING exfoliator made by Lush Cosmetics.  To moisture, I use L'Occitane's Shea Butter Moisturizer Masque.  In fact, it's a great regular moisturizer, too.  A piece of advice though, a little bit goes a REALLY long way.

Also, i fyou want to try the mask, but don't wanna spend the money for it (it's not cheap), you can go to the closest L'Occitane store and tell them you'd really like to try the product.  They have sample packets of it! That's how I discovered it.  The sample packet lasted me like 6 months (and I use it as a regular moisturizer cream!)!  That's how I was able to justify the purchase price of the full tube. 

Best of luck!


----------



## nyrak (Jan 12, 2006)

I highly recommend Weleda Skin Food.  MUA has turned me on to this fantastic product and it's as cheap as chips.  I had the driest hands and cuticles and it has totally sorted them out.  Also great as an overnight moisture mask for the face occasionally.  Have a look at some of the reviews on makeupalley.com


----------



## Alexa (Jan 13, 2006)

i use pure vitamin e oil.

its all i've been using in terms of a moisturizer for 2 months. it's amaznig.


----------



## bellezzadolce (Jan 13, 2006)

I have dry sensitive skin and I've been using cetaphil dry skin cream with vitamin e at night and it's been working wonderfully.


----------



## maianne (Jan 13, 2006)

I recommend exfoliating before you apply moisturizer (not sure if you do this already, but just in case you don't...).  I like Lush's Angels on Bare Skin - it's gentle but gets all the flakes and whatnot off the surface of your skin, which helps your skin better absorb your moisturizer.

As for moisturizer, L'Occitane's Radiance Moisturizing Cream is *awesome*... it has olive oil in it, which is just so good for the condition of your skin.  It's very moisturizing but doesn't have that heavy, greasy feel.  It gives my skin a nice glow and doesn't break me out.  I live in a city that is extremely dry and gets its fair share of very cold winter, and this moisturizer never disappoints.

Good luck!!


----------



## Fizzymartini (Jan 13, 2006)

I have the most awful skin... it's ultra dry, flaky and rashy... but I also have moderate/severe acne. It sucks. I find I have to exfoliate a lot... have you tried the asprin mask? (dissolving a few tablets in a bit of water; you could add some moisturiser, or honey, for that matter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Well, instead of using it as a mask, use it as an exfoliating cleanser. Massage it in: the action helps to brings fresh blood and nutrients to feed the skin from within. It gets rid of all the flakies, then if you put some rich moisturiser on top, the skin absorbs it better. I do this twice a week, my face feels satin smooth after! 

But definitely the most important time of the day to do any complete skincare regime is night time, because 3 hours after you lie down and go to sleep, the skin starts its process of repair and regeneration. 

I hope that helps... good luck, let us know how it goes!


----------



## straycat (Jan 13, 2006)

*after all i do.... dry skin*

okay, so i have really dry skin.  my face looks just ugh.

i don't understand why, at first i thought it was because i've been living in northern california for college and came back to socal for winter break.  but my face should be used to it after being back for four weeks.

i use a neutrogena face wash followed by mary kay velocity face lotion.  before i put my makeup on i use smashbox photo finish.  plus i exfoliate my face about every other day.  

i just don't understand it, i shouldn't have a problem with it.  are there any other suggestions?


----------



## ruby_soho (Jan 13, 2006)

Get a better moisturiser, it's all about the moisturiser. Also Neutrogena facewashes are very drying, try something like Aveeno. I have ridiculously dry skin and I use Aveeno's Positively Radiant facewash and MAC's Day Light SPF 15 Moisture (in the fall). Currently I'm using a moisturiser from Skinn, available off The Shopping Channel. I use a different one in the winter because it's really harsh outside where I live. Look for a moisturiser that doesn't list water as the first or few ingredients, because it just evaporates from your skin. Maybe try something by Lush Cosmetics, like Skin Drink. Also maybe try exfoliating only 1-2 times a week. I find if I exfoliate too much it just keeps making my skin flakier by loosening it.


----------



## straycat (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks, i looked at the moisturizer i use and it did say water as the first one.  i'll definitley look into the aveeno positively radiant facewash.

thanks


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 14, 2006)

Facial exfoliating is fairly important, and afterwards, use a really good moisturiser preferably overnight so it sinks in. It's good to get rid of dead skin cell build up so the moisturiser can penetrate through to the new, fresh skin. Going a little overboard on the moisturiser overnight really helps it to sink in.

But as ruby_soho said, you don't want to overdo it - 1-2 a week for a strong one, 2-3 times for the gentler ones (I prefer gentler, microfoliant ones) should be fine though.


----------



## Chelly (Jan 15, 2006)

try not to use anything with alcohol in it - that seriously dries out your face. and dont exfoliate so so much because you might damage yoru skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i use curel and i love it


----------



## lori (Jan 15, 2006)

i have the same problem! it doesn't seem to matter what i do i always end up with a patch, and if i put foundation on that patch always seems to get worse, it's so annoying!


----------

